# Its just not fair,man



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Stupid Post office.They sent my CO2 tank back.I called the company,verified the address and everything.There was nothing wrong with the package whatsoever.But now,I have to find another source for a tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll try to get my old one to you Monday. Possibly tomorrow, but I can't say for sure. Just depends on how the fishing is going.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol,Ben your awesome.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So an update,lol.I called the company,to verify the shipping address was indeed correct,and it was.The company proceeded to call the PO to try to get them to hold it for me to pick it up.They told me and the person on the phone,that it was in transit back to Atlanta.So she proceeded to refund my money via paypal.I expected it to go a few days,it was almost immediate.

Then while at the grocery store,I get a call from the hubbs.He got a call from the PO who somehow found the box and told him to come get it,lol.So then once done with my shopping I had to o aaaaaallll the way to the post office on the other side of town.But now I have the tank.

But get this,lol.I called the company to tell them to take the money back.They had to have me verify my old address lol.So I dont even know if they will take it out any time soon.

Bleh sometimes I wish I stayed in bed.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

well, at least you have the tank now!


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

staying in bed is always a good idea lol


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Bev, im glad you got your tank and it all worked out for you sounds like a really bad day but now you have c02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not quite,lol.I need an adapter now,which I will get as soon as I can.

No big deal,at least I have the most important things,haha.Was just a bad day yesterday,but I suppose it worked itself out.

It just shocked me,I had more problems trying to get them to take the money back,than getting my refund.IDK,maybe ill get brownie points for being honest.I just couldnt live with myself otherwise.

But man do they make it herd to be honest.Why ask for something thats so old,lol.And the fact he was OK,knowing I looked the zip code up online,haha.


----------

